# Bandsaw Resaw



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has thought of taking a bandsaw and building a platform to run it on it's side Horizonal and resawing small short logs that way? In my mind there is a way to do it but I fugured that someone has tried it already.,am I right?? I'm not talking about running long logs through it but something in the neighborhood of 14-16 inch logs.I made a jig today for vertical operation but I think horizonal would be so much better.Any input or pics would be great.

Thanks, Donny


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the sort of thing that you are looking for, but I found this on the net. Check it out..
Laymar Crafts
Ken


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you talking about having the blade run horizontally? So you would in theory make a miniature milling band saw?


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, a miniture milling machine.

Donny


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

that is an interesting jig, I like it,


----------



## Mark Jones Ozark (Feb 26, 2019)

Moving a 400 pound horz bandsaw on a roller would take more work than moving a 200 pound log on a sled or roller on a vertical bandsaw in my opinion. 
Here is my solution and it worked great until I added a infeed return resaw sled weight..then I changed this setup to a side guided sled and made the sled the width of the table. It works great. With weight on the infeed side the Winch pulls it back and forth during cuts. No messing with the winch neutral anymore. Lots of good ideas were found on the web for this setup.


----------

